# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  neuropatische pijnen

## 6164xh

Ik heb dunne vezel neuropathie en heb daardoor soms heftige pijnaanvallen aan tenen en voeten.
Gewone pijnstillers helpen niet echt. Heeft iemand op dit forum misschien iets ontdekt dat helpt?????

----------


## HansV

Oxycontine maar dit is een morfine derivaat. Lyrica, maar dat moet ik nog eens voor een langere tijd evalueren.
Ik ga nu Metanor proberen maar daarvoor verwijs ik u liever naar de post rond metanor/flupirtine.
veel sterkte

----------

